# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  looking for a reference

## TyroneGenade

Hi all  :m:  

I'm particularly keen to get in touch with TFH readers.

A while back Jack Wattley wrote an article in his TFH column on discus plague and how he treats it by lowering the pH.

1) I need to know what that pH was (4 I think)
2) The title of the article.
3) The date of the publication: month and year
4) what pages it is on.

Many thanks

----------


## RonWill

I looked into TFH's 1990~2000 archive and found a few related topics but cannot be sure if that's what you're looking for. There wasn't any mention of plague either.

Are Our Discus Populations Threatened by a Giant Flagellate? - 09/91 
Chemical Treatment of Discus Diseases - 04/91 
Common Parasites of Discus - 01/91

Good luck with your search and update us when you do find the details.

----------


## TyroneGenade

No. but thanks. 

The article was in a 2002 or later issue.

Thanks

----------


## TyroneGenade

Oh yes, if this helps the article was part of his (or rather the entire) Ask Jack column of that month....

----------


## stormhawk

I'm not sure which issue of TFH it was in as TFH does not list what Jack has wrote in his column all this while so here's a link that may be useful to you.

Discus Plague

----------

